# Two budgies!



## OttoTheBudgie (Aug 23, 2018)

Hello! So a week ago I recently got my budgie (first named Otto, but after the realization that he was a female it was changed to Cleopatra (Cleo for short)) She seems a bit lonely, calling out for other budgies from time to time. What I was wondering was if I got her a pal, would it be okay to put it in the cage with her immediately? I see that people say to get a second cage, but I don’t have enough money to set up another habitat. Would it be okay to put one in with her?
Edit: also, I am about to start school soon, so I want her to have a play buddy while I am gone, and she is also starting to molt so I thought it would be good for another bird to help preen her. 
Thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is VERY important that you quarantine the new bird.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

If you do not have the money for a second cage, then you should not get another budgie. 
It is very important to always have a spare cage on hand for use as a quarantine cage/hospital cage and/or travel cage.

Additionally, you should have an emergency fund set up so you can always ensure you have the necessary money on hand should your budgie become ill or injured.

Having a budgie means taking responsibility for ALL of its care including any medical care that becomes necessary.

There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/other-pets/50806-do-you-really-want-another-pet.html

1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird

Introducing two birds

3. Flock Dynamics
Flock Dynamics

Your Harmonious Flock

4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?

Why buy from an reputable breeder rather than a big box pet store

5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine? 

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*


----------

